# What are work from home requirements



## DawnTaddeo (May 30, 2012)

Good morning fellow coders !

I am seriously considering trying to work from home. I am committed and disciplined enough to be successful, however, I have a few questions.

Do I need a business license?

Do I need encoding software?

Do I need a separate computer for just coding work?

Who are the best companies to try to get work from and are there any I should stay away from?

It seems to me like there is alot of available work out there yet I'm still hearing that alot of us are not finding work.  

If anyone can give me thoughts and in-put, I'd much appreciate it.

Dawn Taddeo, LPN, CPC-A


----------



## jmcpolin (May 30, 2012)

I work from home, you only need a business license if you are going to start your own coding company.  I used my own computer and I have encoder pro for a coding resource. Usually the company will provide the coding software needed for the job.


----------



## bridgettemartin (May 30, 2012)

Dawn,
I am not a remote coder, but at one point researched it.  I found in my research that companies wanted experienced coders for remote positions.  (There's no colleague in the next cubicle to ask questions when you're at home).  I have 4 years gastroenterology coding experience, and still found that employers wanted someone with coding experience in more than one specialty.  I also found that some remote positions are contract work, and only good for a specified period.  Do a search on this forum for remote coding.  There are several other posts about companies and what to expect.  Good Luck!


----------



## jmcpolin (May 30, 2012)

I actually am not contracted, my employer pays my taxes and all of that for me which is nice, I used to be contracted and you have to be pretty disciplined to pay your taxes quarterly. I code Radiology and have done so for about 7 years, but I was hired on with only 1 year experience.


----------



## jmewills (May 30, 2012)

*Remote coding*

I'm in the process of searching for a remote coding job. My husband is in the military and I just had to move and leave my position that I was in for the past 5 years. I think remote coding would benefit my military family lifestyle. Does anyone have any tips or want to give up their employers name, so that I can research if they have any other positions available?  It would be greatly appreciated! I'm a CPC and have over 9 years of coding experience in FP, IM, Peds, OB/GYN, and Chiropractic. Thanks a bunch!

Jaime


----------



## jmcpolin (May 31, 2012)

I know Aviacode, TCN, McKesson and Coderyte all have remote coding jobs. I saw a post from OptumInsight on here as well looking for coders.


----------



## mkm1517 (Jun 1, 2012)

*military life*

jmewills - check out DoD (Dept of Defense) coding.  when hubby moves onto his next assignment you'll have a health clinic on the installation in which to try to get a coding position.  DOMA Technologies (there may be others) does contract work for DoD coding as well.


----------

